# classical music for people that are depress evermore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

albinoni Adagio'S


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Never get depressed with classical music. If something sounds sad or depressing, I think about the composer. Was he depressed himself, telling a story. What was his state of mind at the time!


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Sibelius - Symphony No.4 - Third Movement:


----------



## insomniclassicac (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Dover Beach (Samuel Barber)


----------



## St Matthew (Aug 26, 2017)

Just put on some Nirvana


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

St Matthew said:


> Just put on some Nirvana


And the whole grunge scene for that matter .


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

How about Gershwin's Promenade aka Walking the dog' for starters? 

Lifts the mood. 

If it helps, proceed with more Gershwin. Rota - Divertimento Concertanto aslo's a good mood-lifter.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

To the extent that I am sane it is music that keeps me there. All sorts of music. There is always something that will work for me.


----------

